# Salt Lake City Utah drug Parlor Drug Store owl on moon



## stephengray (Feb 5, 2019)

Parlor Drug Store C.F. Little, Proprietor Tel. 552 Corner Second South and State with embossed owl on crescent moon.


----------



## stephengray (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Utah_dirthunter (Oct 11, 2019)

*Awesome bottle*

Hey that’s a great bottle I would be interested in any Utah bottles that you have please let me know if you have any that you would sell 



stephengray said:


> View attachment 186931


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Oct 24, 2019)

Love it!


----------

